# What do you do?



## Dan Wong (Nov 20, 2013)

I am recently retired. I purchase a old motorhome, I intended to do plenty of camping. I would like to hear from you experienced folks; what are some of the fun activities you do on your camping trip?


----------



## LEN (Nov 26, 2013)

Well in the phoenix area you are an open book. Look at a map and you have 100's of places to go and see within your state. We have been wintering there for 5 years and plan different thing each year and some repetes to see wild life and flowers. Hunting, photgraphy, fishing, Camp fires, sitting in the sun, camping by the rivers and lakes, looking for the wild horses around you. Then down Tuson area the wilds of the desert. Then as summer comes you can head north as far as Alaska and one needs no help on that trip for things to see and do. Also winter the Texas state isn't that far and the gulf, well Texas is but. New Mexico has an endless number of camps to explore.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Nov 26, 2013)

Great sights to see where ever you are.  Meet great folks with same interest.  Not tied down to one place.  Grass need mowing time to move.  Dont like , very seldom, your neighbor just move.  Things to do to numerous to mention.  Just be sure to GO.


----------



## Shorty (Jul 10, 2014)

That's the thing...you can do anything...or nothing...can do what you want to do
Sounds like a song


----------

